# Platys and Bala sharks?



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

Do Platys and Bala sharks go well together??

I have two Bala sharks (Still fairly small) that I recently had in my 36 gallon tank with 5 silvertip tetras and 5 serpae tetras. I originally had 3 sharks, but the smallest one started getting smaller and eventually died, and I dont think the others are too far behind. 
I was trying to figure out why they were getting sick, but the others were fine then I noticed the serpaes were chasing and raming into them. We decided last night to try and save their health by putting them into my tank with my Platys, neons, and headlight tailights. They are all peaceful fish, and so far are not bothering the sharks. Maybe they will be less stressed? Do those tank mate do well with the sharks? I plan to get a huge tank soon anyways so the sharks (if they live) will have plenty of space.
*c/p*


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

IMO bala's should be in 70+ gallon tanks only.


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

I am getting a big tank that size. I was just needing to know if they go well with Platys and my neons etc.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah they are all soft water type fish. I mean balas can live up to 7 years and get pretty large. It wouldnt surprise me if they can eat neons if the they get big enough.


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah I thought about that, them eating the neons. We are moving soon as we plan to get a 75-100 gallon tank that we are going to put the balas in. So they wont be with the neons for too much longer. 
Thanks for the info


----------

